# zeke tryna get garnett???



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

The New York Knicks have made Minnesota an offer for Kevin Garnett that includes the expiring contracts of Anfernee Hardaway and Antonio Davis, according to ESPN.com


if he can pull this **** off without giving up stephon were gonna rape. 

but i really really really really doubt we ever see him in a knick uniform.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> The New York Knicks have made Minnesota an offer for Kevin Garnett that includes the expiring contracts of Anfernee Hardaway and Antonio Davis, according to ESPN.com
> 
> 
> if he can pull this **** off without giving up stephon were gonna rape.
> ...


its impossible, the salaries would be way too difficult to match.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

should be rose,curry,crawford, and 2 1st rounders for KG if ever possible.idk.unreasonable
anyways, i thought i could make one up...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

The proposed deal that works under the cap is Wally and KG for Penny and AD.

Salaries wash, I would want some kind of pick combo though.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> The proposed deal that works under the cap is Wally and KG for Penny and AD.
> 
> Salaries wash, I would want some kind of pick combo though.


salaries match, but not talent.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

they wont get him without either

Crawford or Marbury in the deal


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

inuyasha232 said:


> its impossible, the salaries would be way too difficult to match.


*
I dont think the contracts are the problem but the talent... Maybe the Wolves are interesed in Frye ?

Stephon - Q - who cares - KG - Curry, Would be awesome not gonna happen...*


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

the wolves would trade KG for capspace, we're saving them 25 million in capspace, thats a lot! I wet my pants just now thinking of KG in NY


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> the wolves would trade KG for capspace, we're saving them 25 million in capspace, thats a lot! I wet my pants just now thinking of KG in NY


Maybe Young Players could be needed too Ariza and Frye for Example


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

ill give them ariza........not frye.

n yes, taking kg and wally basically gives them alot of freedom to sign whoever n do whatever


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

KG in NY is a nice thought, but not gonna happen :boohoo: :sigh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> ill give them ariza........not frye.
> 
> n yes, taking kg and wally basically gives them alot of freedom to sign whoever n do whatever


You cant Sign whoever n do whatever just because u have the Money, Ask Hawks


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i would trade penny a.d.......and all the first round picks till 2009 to get KG in a knicks uniform....


if zeke gets his hands on kg......nobody should ever question his performance as a GM


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> I wet my pants just now thinking of KG in NY


Me too! :yes:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

inuyasha232 said:


> salaries match, but not talent.


Not my rumour, as others have said, so far, it is pure salary dump.

Who else can do this deal but NY?

I would look for at least one of the youngsters and a 1st if I were Minny.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> One source told ESPN.com that the New York Knicks had made Minnesota an offer that included the expiring contracts of Penny Hardaway ($15.7 million) and Antonio Davis ($13.9 million). But for such a trade to work under salary cap rules, the Knicks would also have to take back Sczcerbiak. While that deal would be stunningly lopsided talent-wise, it would relieve the Wolves of $102 million in salary obligations over the next three seasons, allowing them to enter the 2006 offseason with approximately $25 million of cap space.
> 
> One source close to several NBA players insisted that the viability of the Knicks' offer should not be dismissed, going so far as to say Garnett was making a private push through back channels to be dealt to New York and reunite with former teammate Stephon Marbury. "I'd bet money he'll be wearing a Knicks uniform by the end of February," the source said.


http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=sheridan_chris

I won't get too hype, just because I don't want to be disappointed. I couldn't post the entire article but I also heard the Pistons are in the race as well. If we can snatch KG I would faint!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Brooklyn said:


> You cant Sign whoever n do whatever just because u have the Money, Ask Hawks


but that atlanta, they always have terrible coaches, terrible players, so players dont give them a shot.

besides, money talks. where is joe johnson playin?? the former title contenders or the worst squad in the world?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> but that atlanta, they always have terrible coaches, terrible players, so players dont give them a shot.
> 
> besides, money talks. where is joe johnson playin?? the former title contenders or the worst squad in the world?


*True, But is not a guarantee But lets see what Happen*


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

PLEASE BELIEVE AND HAVE FAITH THAT THIS TRADE WILL HAPPEN!!! i WOULD TRADE ANYONE ON THIS DAMN ROSTER FOR KG. IT JUST HAS TO HAPPEN,ESPECIALLY IF WE KEEP THE ROOKIES.


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

> I won't get too hype, just because I don't want to be disappointed. I couldn't post the entire article but I also heard the Pistons are in the race as well. If we can snatch KG I would faint.
> 
> 
> > THEY ARENT IN THE RACE. tHEY SAID THEY DONT WANNA SCREW UP THE CHEMISTRY.
> ...


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

That would be a stupid move because then we would never be under the cap. Our future would be really messed up besides KG is on the decline hes not even the best PF in the NBA.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

isiah is not trying to get under the cap. thats why he keeps trading expiring deals. dont ever think the knicks will get under the salary cap in your lifetime

and oh no, kg isnt the best forward, hes only the second best... big deal. having him would make us great instantly


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

musiclexer said:


> That would be a stupid move because then we would never be under the cap. Our future would be really messed up besides KG is on the decline hes not even the best PF in the NBA.


One of the rumors was 

Frye
Lee
Ariza
AD
Penny
Crawford

for

KG
Wally
Jaric
Hassel


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

what?? thats a lot of players for garnet. ill give nate and take back frye or lee.

[/QUOTE]That would be a stupid move because then we would never be under the cap. Our future would be really messed up besides KG is on the decline hes not even the best PF in the NBA.


> Well, being under the cap isnt always a good thing. I think the knicks will never be under,but KG is te best forward in the league. Just cause he DOESNT HAVE PARKER,MANU,FINLEY,ETC...DOESNT MEAN HES NOT THE BEST. WE ALL KNOW MINY CANT BUILD AROUND HIM, ITS NOT HIS FAULT HE CANT DO IT ALONE.NOT EVEN JORDAN DID IT ALONE. ANY TEAM WOULD BE GLAD TO HAVE HIM!!! ESPECIALLY IN NY.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

if anything we need a top teir PG/SG to pair up with Stef rather then another big man.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

really?

i think history has shown a dominant big man is key to winning a championship. 

eddy isnt really that...at all. 

having kg n steph basically guarantees playoffs, and depending on who we keep in the deal, we could go much further.

and kg is hardly on the decline, hes 29... obviously were getting him to win NOW, so if we dont win by the time hes 34 oh well, start over.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I would only want this to happen if KG was brought here pretty cheap. Meaning not giving up Frye or many of our other young players to get him. (Frye is almost untouchable to me)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> really?
> 
> i think history has shown a dominant big man is key to winning a championship.
> 
> ...


KG has the biggest contract in the NBA I think. Hes 29 if he was 25-26 I might do the deal. We don't give up everything for a guy who has yet to reach the NBA finals with everything in place 2 years ago, so what makes you think he can do it here ? Hes not worth it.

If we got a guy like Gilbert Arenas,Wade,Barron Davis we would be better off. They would want too much anyway we need to keep our young guys and let them develop.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> anyway we need to keep our young guys and let them develop.


Zeke has done alot to try and get young...and we are willing to throw it all out the window KG?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

none of these youngns will ever be kevin garnett.

we arent giving up everything... were talking antonio davis, penny hardaway, trevor ariza and some draft picks.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

We don't really have any DP left to even trade that are of any value.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey Dexer...*

For 13 you have a good analytical mind....better than a lot of the more experienced guys here. You're right...that list that Truth showed would be a disaster. We would lose all of our depth, youth, and athleticism. We also do not have many picks left and you cannot trade consecutive years. And despite Penny's (our Penny, here) exuberance, a dominant big man is not the key. A well balanced team that plays defense is. How many times has Garnett alone elevated his team in the playoffs? How far do the Suns go without Nash? Do the Spurs win without Parker and/or Ginobli? Who was the dominant bigman for the Bulls? Celtics? Pistons? Shaq is the only big guy in recent memory that was a real game breaker by himself and he is one in a lifetime. You have to go back to Wilt and Kareem to find others, and Magic and Oscar were the keys for Kareem, while Wilt had West. Who was the dominant man on all those other title teams? That type of thinking is outdated.....


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Hey Dexer...*



> Who was the dominant bigman for the Bulls? Celtics? Pistons?


They had a FRANCHISE PLAYER!!! Name one franchise player on the knicks. Plus those teams had an all star along side that player. Except for the pistons, who just have a balanced 5. 



> How many times has Garnett alone elevated his team in the playoffs?
> 
> 
> > r u kidding? The MAN AVERAGES 20,10,AND 5. HE HAS NO HELP,NO HELP!!! THE BIGGEST THREAT IS WALLY. WHO IN THE WORLD CAN ELEVATE THAT TEAM?? EVEN WHEN THEY WENT TO THE PLAYOFFS,CASSEL WAS OUT, AND SPREE WAS PLAYING INJURED.
> ...


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a slight possibility we might get garnett, because he might be to expensive, or theire are seven other teams ijn the mix. but ive heard we bight ge ruben patterson, because he was deactivated from portland, and supposedly asked for a trade. 

i am still worried about his past, he has had a past of crimes, and i am starting to think if he will even HAVE a future in the NBA


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i was listening to steven A. smith show today and he basically put the rumor thing to rest. its not a rumor he said it has happened

the wolves want frye , but zeke says no , he sees frye as a guy who will be the level of garnett and duncan in 3 years...he is that high on him.

they are in talks with the t'wolves for garnet but so are other teams like the bulls, pistons and nets.

the nets have offered krstic and i forget either RJ or vince .

the pistons have offered Rasheed and darko 

the knicks have offered AD, penny and are willing to take wally Z's contract and probably troy hudson's too.

I personally think the knicks have the best shot because they can give the most without killing their team , they are offering the gift that keeps on giving ...money, and its hard to turn down money.

i think if the knicks offered to take every long term deal off of their books they would get the deal done quick , but that would mean taking hassell and jaric too, probably for mo taylor .

in short , i see this deal .

AD, penny , mo , nate, the spurs pick, jackie butler and dlee for KG, jaric, wally z, hudson and hassell.

there is no point in keeping the other guys without KG so they may as well start from scratch , its not like people will pay to see jaric pay and the wolves attendance is low even with garnett, so they might as well gut the team get young guys and picks and play them till they see progress , the knicks get a team that can contend for a title this season , if not next season with some gelling , ( and it better because there would be no picks or young guys and the MLE belongs to ariza) there would be no help coming from other ways.

a team of 
Curry
KG
wally z
Q
marbury with JC, frye, ariza, jaric...jerome james 

and some other guys like hassell , hudson , rose, and barnes is tough to beat....but its not likely to me to happen now especially with the wolves owner spouting how he is not trading garnett for the duration of his deal , i dont believe it , but it postpones any deal for now at the least.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> i was listening to steven A. smith show today and he basically put the rumor thing to rest. its not a rumor he said it has happened
> 
> the wolves want frye , but zeke says no ,* he sees frye as a guy who will be the level of garnett and duncan in 3 years...he is that high on him.*


Isiah is really clueless then. Frye has played very well this season, but its only been 10 games and he's only had to put in 20 minutes a night. He could be a star in this league, but there is no way he will ever approach the level of Duncan or Garnett.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hoopla said:


> Isiah is really clueless then. Frye has played very well this season, but its only been 10 games and he's only had to put in 20 minutes a night. He could be a star in this league, but there is no way he will ever approach the level of Duncan or Garnett.


Dont be so negative... hes a really young plaer, hes a rookie, and he has many years to improve his game, you have to credit him for the potential, and i really like the way he does in the nba, and handles the media, so he has a really bright future in the NBA Happy thanksgiving


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

the knicks made a mistake by getting marbury and getting garnett would also be a mistake. marbuty at the age we got him had almost the same value as garnet does now. getting garnet will make us a top 4 team in the east for next 2 or 3 years but will never allow us to become a championship team, unless isaih can trade houstons contract next year for someone special. 
i like marbury and am a fan of him but the best course for the knicks would be to trade him for contracts expiring this year or next year. with those contracts roughly 20 mil plus 20 mil houston and tons more from shanon anderson, penny, ad, i think malik rose and maybe we can get rid of some other bad contracts like jj the knicks would be under the cap fpr the 2007 offseason. the free agent class is extremely rich that year led by the 2003 rookie class. lebron, carmelo, dwade, bosh, hinrich and other good rookies plus veterans.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather be top 2 or 3 in the east cause there would ALWAYS be that chance of winning it.

this is a no brainer. theres no reason you dont trade for garnett. as if you can get something better with the expiring contracts?


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

They've asked for frye, but isaiah thinks he has the quote "potential" to be a garnett and duncan like player


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

the wolves manager said he would never trade garnett when he was under the helm


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Hoopla said:


> Isiah is really clueless then. Frye has played very well this season, but its only been 10 games and he's only had to put in 20 minutes a night. He could be a star in this league, but there is no way he will ever approach the level of Duncan or Garnett.



IT is really high on frye , i remember zeke was basically laughed at when he said he would take frye over bogut....it doesn't seem so laughable anymore.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*marbury wants garnett.*

http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1132810803171910.xml&coll=1



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Stephon Marbury played 2 1/2 seasons with Kevin Garnett and knows as well as anyone how good the Timberwolves forward is. So, if Garnett ever becomes available for a trade, Marbury wants Knicks GM Isiah Thomas to inquire about arranging a reunion between the two stars.
> 
> "Absolutely," Marbury said before last night's 108-95 loss to the Bobcats. "That's a no-brainer. If they were going to trade him, why wouldn't we look into it?"





> But if Garnett really wants out, he could try to force a trade, which is why nothing can be ruled out. And, as Marbury points out, it would be a good way for the Wolves to rebuild.
> 
> "If they want a new start, they're going to have to trade him," he said. "If you don't start over, you can't rebuild, and they've got to rebuild. If they're going to do it, this is the time to do it. They aren't going to be able to start over with him being there for the duration, because they won't be able to get anybody."



so much for the supposed fued between marbury and garnett.


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Garnett to Knicks: Don't see it for many reason's. Mostly I think he doesnt want to end up in the exact same situation he was in; in Minn. Bloated salary cap and not enough help. Isaah should just be a man, admit he messed up, dump all this salary and start over. Not like the record would be any worse. 
BTW I think you guys may be getting a little nutty about how good frye is. I've only seen him a few times this year, but he looks promising. Just not KG promising. And nobody wants/needs AD.

Garnett to Nets: I could see kidd kg and rj/vince. Seems most probable of any situation.

Garnett to Pistons: I'd be disappointed if Joe D traded out Rasheed for KG. Rasheed fits the bill of having all the talent of KG but not the desire to be 'the guy' and just steps up when he needs too. KG would probably require too many touches and I would worry about messing with chemistry in a team that is so solid. It makes sense for Minn I guess. They get two skilled big men and add some versatility in the front court. In the end I would trust whatever Joe did, but i'm sure other gm's are leary of him at this point so deals like the rasheed deal probably won't happen again too often.

Garnett to Bulls: Yeah right.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Garnett to Knicks: Don't see it for many reason's. Mostly I think he doesnt want to end up in the exact same situation he was in; in Minn. Bloated salary cap and not enough help. Isaah should just be a man, admit he messed up, dump all this salary and start over. Not like the record would be any worse.
> BTW I think you guys may be getting a little nutty about how good frye is. I've only seen him a few times this year, but he looks promising. Just not KG promising. And nobody wants/needs AD.
> 
> Garnett to Nets: I could see kidd kg and rj/vince. Seems most probable of any situation.
> ...


how much help does garnett really need ?

in minny he has no help , the next best player is wally Z a guy whom i would take at least 3 knicks ahead of. and after wally there is not a decent starter on the whole roster. i am of the belief that no matter where garnett goes he is almost guarenteed to be a top 4 team in his conference , all he really needs is a 2ndary star, to take some of the scoring load off of him..


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

er... he's already worked with marbury, chauncey, and cassel. Sprewell was alright, everyone else in recent years has been a roleplayer or garbage. Frankly I don't think a post-trade knicks would offer him any more supporting talent than they had the year they went to the west finals.

I think he probably wants to go somewhere where there is a solid distributing pg; at least two other good scorers; and someone to help him clog the lane.
Knicks have marbury as a scorer, they dont really have a great distributor, and their front court is still suspect.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> er... he's already worked with marbury, chauncey, and cassel. Sprewell was alright, everyone else in recent years has been a roleplayer or garbage. Frankly I don't think a post-trade knicks would offer him any more supporting talent than they had the year they went to the west finals.
> 
> I think he probably wants to go somewhere where there is a solid distributing pg; at least two other good scorers; and someone to help him clog the lane.
> Knicks have marbury as a scorer, they dont really have a great distributor, and their front court is still suspect.


I'm not too worry about a distributor if you have Larry Brown at the helm. If you don't pass KG the ball (Hypothetically speaking), then you sit. You overlooking the coach who can make a difference on whether we can succeed with KG or not. IMO if KG happens to come to the Knicks we will succeed whether folks like it or not. So I'm a little tired of the _well you guys don't have a back court, your fontline is suspect._ As far as I'm concerned, when you can get your hands on an MVP player like the _Big Ticket_ the rest is secondary, and the kids that are struggling will play better. Adding him will take automatically give him a double team and will hopefully help Q and Crawford hit open shots.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Put KG with Frye, Curry, and Lee..*

and it is a frontline far superior to any he has played with and COULD be as good as any in the league within a year or two....certainly offensively. And although I am no Marbury fan, SM and Wally in the backcourt would make life very difficult on opposing teams.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i think the rumors have died down. the knicks always say the will make moves and they dont end up doing it. look at portland. we asked for patterson, darius, and theo. we didnt even offer them anything yet. it'll be a big move for us if we get KG. i like his d, and hes good offensively too. we could trwade AD, and have KG play power forqard. If we also could get ruben, theo, and darius, iot will also be good for us. Hey, ruben's a good shooter, and he was put on the inactive list. maybe the knicks have a chance to get zach randolph. too. and earl watson and nene arent bad options for us either. ive heard rumors


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

its jus another NYK rumor....jus like trying to get kobe bryant and phil jackson....lets be serious timberwolves are nto trading KG this season...the knicks have a better chance convincing michael jordan to come out of retirement to play for them


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*When did this board get taken over by kids?*

Isn't there anybody over 25 years old here anymore?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I'm not too worry about a distributor if you have Larry Brown at the helm. If you don't pass KG the ball (Hypothetically speaking), then you sit. You overlooking the coach who can make a difference on whether we can succeed with KG or not. IMO if KG happens to come to the Knicks we will succeed whether folks like it or not. So I'm a little tired of the _well you guys don't have a back court, your fontline is suspect._ As far as I'm concerned, when you can get your hands on an MVP player like the _Big Ticket_ the rest is secondary, and the kids that are struggling will play better. Adding him will take automatically give him a double team and will hopefully help Q and Crawford hit open shots.


Kitty..we are the sloppiest ball handling team in the league at 19 turnovers per game..We are the 6th worst passing team in the league with 18.6 assists per game.That a Assists/TO ratio of less than 1.That is Pathetic and why we suck.

I can promise you,Coach Brown know this all too well,and changes will be made.Dont expect JC,Q and marbury to be together too long


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> I can promise you,Coach Brown know this all too well,and changes will be made.Dont expect JC,Q and marbury to be together too long


Unfortunately when you pay a whole heap of money to these guys and they perform like that, then other teams aren't so quick to want to take our players off our hands. So as of right now we are stuck with them, until we find some sucker GM that will take them off our hands. I still believe if we can get a force like KG on this squad life will be a little easier for the guards on this team.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

if the wolves do this trade it would be one of the more idotic ones in years. First of all, capspace is the most overrated thing in the league. Teams such as the Hawks are constantly 10-15 million dollars under the cap and all this accomplishes is overpaying players like Joe Johnson. Second of all, the wolves would want something i like to call TALENT, yes they would want a player who is a superstar in return. At worst a player who CAN SELL TICKETS. Neither Stephon Marbury nor Crawford meet those requirements. If the deal would include Channing Frye (which would be ludicrous on the part of Isiah Thomas) i could see the Wolves taking SOME interest. If the deal included DRAFT PICKS (which again wont happen simply because the Knicks dont have more than 1 first round pick for the next 2 drafts) the wolves would take even more interest. Furthermore, why would Kevin Garnett go from one team with low playoff aspirations, to the knicks who are in an even worse situation at this point. I realize that KG doesnt have a say in where he goes, but Mchale could get better deals from contending teams.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Furthermore, why would Kevin Garnett go from one team with low playoff aspirations, to the knicks who are in an even worse situation at this point. I realize that KG doesnt have a say in where he goes, but Mchale could get better deals from contending teams.


Hmm you ever heard of NYC one of the most marketable places in the United States to play sports? Extra endorsement money will line his pockets if he lands in Chi-town, NY, or LA. NYC is intriguing when it comes to sports because of that reason the money! Regardless if the team isn't great or not. That goes for all sports venues NFL, and the MLB. You're wrong about KG not having a say on where he goes, how else did the information leak out that he wouldn't mind coming to NYC then? Please don't be naive, or wait..please don't panic because the possibility of the Big Ticket even remotely thinking about coming to NYC is making you extremely nervous, even if it's just that a *rumor.*



mjm1 said:


> if the wolves do this trade it would be one of the more idotic ones in years. First of all, capspace is the most overrated thing in the league.Second of all, the wolves would want something i like to call TALENT, yes they would want a player who is a superstar in return.


Yea Toronto sure did get a lot of talent back in that Vince trade. One Kidney for Vince was a heck of a deal don't you think?


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Dont be so negative... hes a really young plaer, hes a rookie, and he has many years to improve his game, you have to credit him for the potential, and i really like the way he does in the nba, and handles the media, so he has a really bright future in the NBA Happy thanksgiving


Frye does have a bright future, no question. But it isn't much of a negative to say he will never come close to Duncan or Garnett's level; virtually no one will.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I'm not too worry about a distributor if you have Larry Brown at the helm. If you don't pass KG the ball (Hypothetically speaking), then you sit. You overlooking the coach who can make a difference on whether we can succeed with KG or not. IMO if KG happens to come to the Knicks we will succeed whether folks like it or not. So I'm a little tired of the _well you guys don't have a back court, your fontline is suspect._ As far as I'm concerned, when you can get your hands on an MVP player like the _Big Ticket_ the rest is secondary, and the kids that are struggling will play better. Adding him will take automatically give him a double team and will hopefully help Q and Crawford hit open shots.


Garnett would obviously benefit from a PG efficient at running the offense, something this team sorely lacks. But as you said, Garnett is a great player and he would at least give this offense a focus to run through.


----------

